
Home secretary faces calls to relax palliative drug rules - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/eedbe1cc-5773-4e07-b9a3-76177f9ad7f1
======
samizdis
> ... the head of the Royal College of General Practitioners, Martin Marshall,
> said the regulations should be changed for the duration of the Covid-19
> crisis to facilitate the “more efficient and ethical supply” of drugs such
> as morphine, that help sufferers die with dignity.

